# chief is crafting infused-water dispenser



## morthael (Apr 16, 2020)

Please post below if you’d like to visit in order to get the DIY! I’ll be taking people in groups of 3!

Be respectful of my island, especially the flowers!

Please do not shop so I can take as much people as possible and we can make the process more efficient, thanks!

Please do not PM me, post here so I can determine the order!

No entry fee!


----------



## doofcake (Apr 16, 2020)

i'd like to come please!


----------



## Rave (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello! I'd love to come, if you have space ^^


----------



## courtky (Apr 16, 2020)

Can I come please?


----------



## th8827 (Apr 16, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## Tsen (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to come by!


----------



## xchristy (Apr 16, 2020)

I would love to come also please


----------



## nicesawa (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to come please!


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 16, 2020)

I would like to come please!


----------



## Noushky_poushky (Apr 16, 2020)

Yes please


----------



## nintendog (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi! I'd like to come when you have room.


----------



## morthael (Apr 16, 2020)

th8827 said:


> May I visit?





GengarStark said:


> I'd love to come by!





xchristy said:


> I would love to come also please


You guys will be the second batch, hang tight!


----------



## xrllor (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to come over if there's space!


----------



## Legoshii (Apr 16, 2020)

I'll come pls


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 16, 2020)

id love to visit please!


----------



## savvistyles (Apr 16, 2020)

Would love to come by!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 16, 2020)

May I please come by? Thank you!


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## icyii (Apr 16, 2020)

can I come please?


----------



## Alicia (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to stop by if he's still crafting it!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like to visit when there's room!


----------



## morthael (Apr 16, 2020)

nicesawa said:


> I'd love to come please!





doggaroo said:


> I would like to come please!





Noushky_poushky said:


> Yes please


Third batch! As soon as the second batch leaves, I’ll send a PM!


----------



## Rinnell (Apr 16, 2020)

If Chief's still crafting, I'd like to come over!


----------



## KarinaKatrea (Apr 16, 2020)

I would love to come also if there's still room


----------



## FaerieRose (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd like an invite, please.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 16, 2020)

I'd love to come by, please.


----------



## akimaki (Apr 16, 2020)

id love to come if he's still crafting!


----------



## edrinaline (Apr 16, 2020)

hello! may i come if you are still available!


----------



## morthael (Apr 16, 2020)

Locking the thread temp so I can get through the people above this post!


----------



## morthael (Apr 17, 2020)

unlocked and ready to take more if anyone else is interested!


----------



## Believe (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi could I stop by?  sorry something came up please disregard!


----------



## Celes (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to come by!


----------



## pung (Apr 17, 2020)

Same please!!


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Apr 17, 2020)

I’d like to visit whenever available !


----------



## Applebunny (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi! I’d like to come by


----------



## morthael (Apr 17, 2020)

foxehtrot28 said:


> I’d like to visit whenever available !





Applebunny said:


> Hi! I’d like to come by


I’m sorry, it looks like he just stopped crafting!


----------



## pipty (Apr 17, 2020)

Can I come by?


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Apr 17, 2020)

Awww no worries 
Thanks though!


----------



## Applebunny (Apr 17, 2020)

Aww that’s okay


----------



## morthael (Apr 17, 2020)

pipty said:


> Can I come by?


Sorry! He just stopped crafting!


----------

